

midVentures25 - first Chicago-based startup demo day, 3/11 - od
http://midventures25.com/

======
od
Congrats and good luck to the 25 startups, here's the list:
<http://midventures25.com/?page_id=14>

------
pchristensen
I might be there with GeekStack at one of the side tables (not ready to be one
of the main presenters yet).

